# can somebody help



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

got any clues?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

the tail


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Highback Rhom


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

I'd say spilo cf


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

at first glance I'd say spilo c, but then I looked at my avatar and said Rhom. 
Your fish looks like mine, which is an S. Rhombeus.

could do w/ better pics to be sure.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

He actually isn't mine, just looks very similar to mine. Closest I could find. I gotta get a digital camera







as soon as I do I'll post picks


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

spilo cf









oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Need a sharper, clearer image.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep pic needs to be a little clearer. It looks like a Spilo CF, but the tail looks like it could be a Rhom.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

id say spilo cf :nod:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

juvy rhom


----------

